# Merckx color chart?



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a 2005 Merckx MXM in the Divitamon Lotto color scheme....

Was looking for a source for touch-up paints.

I've ordered a new Easton fork with a longer steere and was thinking of painting it to match the bike.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

based on the number of spacers you have now I'd be looking at a serious fitting. that is another way of saying that a longer steerer is not the right way to resolve your problem.

new bars and stem would have been a better approach - and that's assuming the frame is correctly sized for you.

edit. based on your previous posts it looks like you have decided to ignore all advice given. so I'm probably wasting my time.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

That's not my actual bike, but rather an image I found on the web for reference.

Mine is the same color, yes, but mine has a completely slammed stem. Here's mine.

View attachment 259457


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

why not just flip that stem "upside down" and your bars will be higher with no parts needed. although your front brake cable may be marginal .


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> based on the number of spacers you have now I'd be looking at a serious fitting. that is another way of saying that a longer steerer is not the right way to resolve your problem.
> 
> new bars and stem would have been a better approach - and that's assuming the frame is correctly sized for you.
> 
> edit. based on your previous posts it looks like you have decided to ignore all advice given. so I'm probably wasting my time.


Pretty lame. Do you actually have any advice about paint-matching that led you to comment? Doesn't seem like it. Instead you gave him some lecture from mother.


----------

